# Kicks



## West (Jun 22, 2010)

Been working on a veriety of kicks over the past few days and can't seem to get my footwork right.. I'm listening to my instructor and what i'm doing feels right but apparently doesn't look right..

When practicing a round kick I think i'm more trying to shift my weight in in rotation movement which causes the kick to be sloppy. Any tips people? :tuf


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Have a watch of this dude!


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

who is that?

good vid


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Rob Mccullough, he was a five time Muay Thai world champion, and was a WEC Lightweight champion in 2008, hes 17-6 in mma I believe! Makes a change to have instructional on youtube where the guy actually knows his stuff and has proven it! Hes got some other good videos on there! Breaks things down well!

HL


----------



## West (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the video bro, helped a lot in training earlier today. Nice one :thumb


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

:tufGo on face book and search Bas Rutten power kick... Its F**king awsome mate....


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

ryanjvt said:


> :tufGo on face book and search Bas Rutten power kick... Its F**king awsome mate....


x2.

Everyone kicks differently so it's important to look around, absorb like a sponge and drill all the kicks in until you know which is best for your style and your body.

Everyone's proportions are different and if you have tree trunks instead of legs like Bas did, setting up a power kick by posting your leg out sideways (powerhouse) instead of pivoting on the ball (thai style) will be better for you for example.

PERSONALLY I prefer Bas' style - it allows fewer kicks and they have to be set up with feints/punches etc. but in MMA kicks aren't even used that common these days, so it's not such a bad thing imo.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

How do Grant mate!

Thing is you need to work on your core, I had trouble first few sessions at Sanshou because your not meant to follow through with the leg like in TSD which is my secondary Discipline, once you have a stable core it helps all aspects of your MA.

Ask Jaymo to give you some exercises... Hes a crazy guy.

Me and Grant (West) was on the ground, working on def for elbows and hammer fists etc, turned around and seen one of our are coaches stood on a exercise ball, doing thai chi. lol well funny, like the turtle off kung fu panda.

Nice to see you on here dude! Warriors Grrrrrr! lol



West said:


> Been working on a veriety of kicks over the past few days and can't seem to get my footwork right.. I'm listening to my instructor and what i'm doing feels right but apparently doesn't look right..
> 
> When practicing a round kick I think i'm more trying to shift my weight in in rotation movement which causes the kick to be sloppy. Any tips people? :tuf


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Remember "open up your gates"( Turn your feet towards the opp keeping them firmly on the floor) Rotate your knee first then throw your hip into it, kick upwards as if to aim under the rib cage...



West said:


> Been working on a veriety of kicks over the past few days and can't seem to get my footwork right.. I'm listening to my instructor and what i'm doing feels right but apparently doesn't look right..
> 
> When practicing a round kick I think i'm more trying to shift my weight in in rotation movement which causes the kick to be sloppy. Any tips people? :tuf


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

exactly what he said good post...



TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Remember "open up your gates"( Turn your feet towards the opp keeping them firmly on the floor) Rotate your knee first then throw your hip into it, kick upwards as if to aim under the rib cage...


----------



## West (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah man, last nights class helped quite a bit, getting the hang of it now 

No more full mount elbows pls Dom u gave me headache :tuf


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol Good session wasn't it mate, Might wana put some ice on that, lol



West said:


> yeah man, last nights class helped quite a bit, getting the hang of it now
> 
> No more full mount elbows pls Dom u gave me headache :tuf


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

My right body kick is crap, It feels like there's not any power coming into it. Because i don't have access to a gym that has bags etc then it's hard to drill this.

I think my biggest problem is i'm not turning my foot which is then not putting as good a snap into my kick as it should be. Just a case of constantly breaking it down and going over it in my head....it will come eventually :happy:.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

TheIceman5 said:


> My right body kick is crap, It feels like there's not any power coming into it. Because i don't have access to a gym that has bags etc then it's hard to drill this.
> 
> I think my biggest problem is i'm not turning my foot which is then not putting as good a snap into my kick as it should be. Just a case of constantly breaking it down and going over it in my head....it will come eventually :happy:.


Actually just sounds like you lack the hip flexibility to whip it fast enough/powerful enough. Imo.

Stretching and practicing this kick in mid-air will help that (seriously) and then practice on the bag.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers for that man.

I find it strange because i'm right footed. It seems most folk who are right footed find the lead leg body kick harder to do than the right, But im the opposite, I could land good powerfull left body kicks all day.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

you ever thought about switching your stance and giving that ago... just an idea my be terribly wrong but it may work:thumb



TheIceman5 said:


> Cheers for that man.
> 
> I find it strange because i'm right footed. It seems most folk who are right footed find the lead leg body kick harder to do than the right, But im the opposite, I could land good powerfull left body kicks all day.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Southpaw just dosen't feel right to me dude, I'm too used to a left stance. I really should try training in southpaw though to help myself get used to it.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

TheIceman5 said:


> Southpaw just dosen't feel right to me dude, I'm too used to a left stance. I really should try training in southpaw though to help myself get used to it.


Practise switch-steps a lot, like Bas Ruten did it all the time for power kicks.

I still think it's the hip flexibility though.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

You have to be able to kick off each leg, swapping stance wont help, You cant switch stance every time you need to kick in a bout.

You need to bend you back leg slightly, turn your chest towards the opp, back foot follows, knee up first, then hip round kicking up.

Try 10mins of twisting your hips back and forth before attempting the kicks, helps your body repeat it naturally.

Hope that helps


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I used to change stance for whole training sessions, it helped me understand the movement required, and my lead leg became very good(in the rear position) and this translated into power and good movement when in my normal stance. Just have to remember will take many, many kicks to achieve the technique (and everyone will have a slight variation on their kick, so either have your coach break down your kick to the smallest degree or get comfortable with your own style).

The problem with training on a bag is that you can pick up bad habbits and practice said habbits over and over again. I used the heavy bag for conditioning mainly, and did alot of tech and speed work in classes.

Tip to get more snap in the leg kicks, when you turn on your foot, always start on the toes, and as the foot turns, drop the heel quickly, the chnge in vertical level (be it very small) will carry through into the kick. If your kicking the mid to high range, have the heel lower to the ground to start with and as your foot turns raise the heel up into the technique.

Every bit of technique helps to preserve energy while delivering a good kick.

Also just the ball on a chain method rather than tensing up to kick, ie dont be stiff, and aim to kick through the target(if you miss, make sure you'll spin right round again)

You can step out, but it telegraphs the kick a little, so limit this step or use the hands to distract first.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

But you cant get better at kicking off the front right, If you change stance and kick off the reverse right, lol You just have to practice it over and over mate....


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

You practise kicks off both legs, but for power kicks you need to switch step - i.e. left roundhouse to head etc.

You're quite limited to power off the front foot and generally I would only use a tepee or inside leg kick straight off the forward leg.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

No mate, I dont agree, with Sanshou you must be able to kick off the front leg just as effective. look at chung le!!!!!


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> No mate, I dont agree, with Sanshou you must be able to kick off the front leg just as effective. look at chung le!!!!!


cung le does switch step though. He incorporates it into his forward and back movements with his punches, usually a left straight. He is a southpaw.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I meant to help understand to move your hips better(switching stances). I incorporate the hip motion for knees into my front kick, ill swing my leg slightly out as if to throw a round house, then instead of doing a normal teep, its like a stepping over stomp. And ill use the same swing in the hips is used for the kicks, just at a different angle.

Other than that if you subsitute speed for power youd have to set up the switch/step to hide it.

Best thing is to put in the reps and reap the rewards.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Nooo!Im saying That you cant just kick off one leg all the time!lol Course you can change stance, Thats Mandatory, But everytime you want to throw a kick you cant just switch stance. get me??? lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats fair doos:thumb



rsp84 said:


> I meant to help understand to move your hips better(switching stances). I incorporate the hip motion for knees into my front kick, ill swing my leg slightly out as if to throw a round house, then instead of doing a normal teep, its like a stepping over stomp. And ill use the same swing in the hips is used for the kicks, just at a different angle.
> 
> Other than that if you subsitute speed for power youd have to set up the switch/step to hide it.
> 
> Best thing is to put in the reps and reap the rewards.


----------

